# Security System Arming



## Malfeitor (Apr 28, 2005)

So I take my new goat home to find out that the security system wont arm. It arms everywhere else but within 20ft of my house. I've parked it in just about every config i can deal with and to no avail. The only thing I can think of is the Brinks motion detectors in my house are causing interference. I've even intentionally parked it under a 13k transformer on a side street to see if the incoming juice to my house was the link but the transformer wasnt the problem. (gauss field). No way can I nix the security in my house with about 23 guitars in it. 

Has anyone seen this before?

Is there a way to decrease the sensitivity? 

The dealer thinks I have 2 eyes and Im smokin hooch.

Thanks


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

did you try the key?


----------



## GrayGoat (Mar 5, 2005)

I have the same problem every now and again on Tuesdays and Thursdays here on the Naval Base. Those days (I think) are radiate days for the ships if they're doing maintenance on their radars. If that's the case, there is definitely a frequency band that renders the remote useless. The dealer that I bought it from even said he had the same problem on his GTO.


----------



## Malfeitor (Apr 28, 2005)

Xman said:


> did you try the key?


Yeah, I forgot to mention that the key does lock the car, but couldn't find info that if infact using the key does actually arm the system. Absolutely it locks the doors and the imbolizer is on with the key out of the ignition, but if the system doesn't arm, I suppose someone could jimmy the door and kipe my CD collection


----------



## Malfeitor (Apr 28, 2005)

GrayGoat said:


> I have the same problem every now and again on Tuesdays and Thursdays here on the Naval Base. Those days (I think) are radiate days for the ships if they're doing maintenance on their radars. If that's the case, there is definitely a frequency band that renders the remote useless. The dealer that I bought it from even said he had the same problem on his GTO.


Thanks for the reply Gray, I think it is the motion detectors now, comparing notes with you. I meant to say in the first post, the dealer thinks I have 27 eyes.


----------



## DaveGesp (Oct 8, 2004)

I don't know what you guys are smoking ....... but I want some of it!


----------



## GrayGoat (Mar 5, 2005)

DaveGesp said:


> I don't know what you guys are smoking ....... but I want some of it!


Come on man, I quit that stuff years ago...  But no S*it, I've stood right next to my drivers side door and mashed the buttons and NOTHING. So I open the car with my key; alarm goes off....Drive home, and all is well. Go figure. It doesn't happen enough to really give a s*it...


----------



## SStoGTO (Apr 13, 2005)

This has happened to me a few times near a store by my house. There is a dead spot in the parking lot. The Lot is also next to a National Guard Armory and a Fire Station. 

In troubleshooting, have you tried to disable your motion detector for your alarm system to see if that could be the case.


----------



## Malfeitor (Apr 28, 2005)

SStoGTO said:


> This has happened to me a few times near a store by my house. There is a dead spot in the parking lot. The Lot is also next to a National Guard Armory and a Fire Station.
> 
> In troubleshooting, have you tried to disable your motion detector for your alarm system to see if that could be the case.


I haven't ,but I will try that beings GrayGoat wouldnt have much luck shutting down a naval yard to diag his goat :lol: 

I'll post results this weekend


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

The alarm system still arms when you lock it with the key. I had the windows down one day and locked it with the interior door locks. When I came back and needed to open the door, I unlocked it and the alarm went off. I did not have the key in my pocket. I also believe the basic disabling of the engine occurs anytime you pull the key out of the ignition. My security light starts flashing as soon as a leave the car. The only way to disable it is to turn the inition on with the the fob present and transmitting. Several guys have had the key fobs go bad and been unable to start their cars. A replacement GTO key is 3-fiigures.


----------



## JUSGTO (Feb 22, 2005)

Does the theft system make a sound when u hit the key to lock it or is it suppose to be silent. I always thought it was suppose to make a sound. :willy:


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

if you have to replace a key its, 70 for the key, 70 for the transmitter, and 45 to program the damn thing. Dealer only gave me one key so I found this out the hard way, but atleast they gave me the money for the key. That right there is about what it costs to replace a BMW or MB key.


----------



## Malfeitor (Apr 28, 2005)

JUSGTO said:


> Does the theft system make a sound when u hit the key to lock it or is it suppose to be silent. I always thought it was suppose to make a sound. :willy:


Hold down the MODE button and turn the ignition to the ON pos. This will put you in options programming mode. keep hitting mode till the option for indicators and cursor up (or down) til it says indicators and sound. this will make it chirp.


----------

